# just a reminder about my gig on thursday in manchester



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 18, 2009)

Kro Bar opposite the academy/student union (next to the natwest).








http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/event.php?eid=107571441230&ref=ts


if anyone wants on the urban cheaplist either PM me your name or, if youre not embarassed D), just say youre from urban75 to whoevers on the door.


I'll be the boy with the ginger hair running around organising everything.


it really would be lovely if a few people from here came..as the usual northern meetups tend to fall apart!

xx


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll probably be able to make it.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry but the flyer looks like an advert for financial services or a healthcare trust or something....


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 20, 2009)

tonight!


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 20, 2009)

Is Kro Bar what used to be Jabez Clegg or is that a new(-ish) venue?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 20, 2009)

No thanks.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 20, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Sorry but the flyer looks like an advert for financial services or a healthcare trust or something....



Then flyer does suck. Overdesigned, fussy and somehow inappropriate in feel.


----------



## Ralph Masters (Aug 20, 2009)

who cares about the flyer?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Then flyer does suck. Overdesigned, fussy and somehow inappropriate in feel.



Sounds just like how I imagine the night to be.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 20, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Is Kro Bar what used to be Jabez Clegg or is that a new(-ish) venue?



No, Jabez Clegg is near it. 

Its not really a venue.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 20, 2009)

Ralph Masters said:


> who cares about the flyer?



I would, If I was on the bill or even just considering going.

It's really twee and attempted cool - nathan barley rather than Raygun.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 20, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Is Kro Bar what used to be Jabez Clegg or is that a new(-ish) venue?



its round the corner from jabez, right opposite the academy on oxford rd mate.


and Dillinger/tarranau, at least I'm doing something I enjoy and find rewarding, instead of just attempting to be a fucking smart arsed little prick on an internet forum.

oh and about the venue..the large room upstairs is a really good space for small intimate gigs. not that well suited for loud bands perhaps, but for acoustic/low key stuff its perfect, there's been a few really good nights there (pineapple folk do a lot of stuff there, for example).

the lighting is great as well..in the evening the sun shines through the windows through the trees outside, its well nice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Spion (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Then flyer does suck. Overdesigned, fussy and somehow inappropriate in feel.





Dillinger4 said:


> Sounds just like how I imagine the night to be.


Miaow!

is there some history here?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2009)

No history really. Just thought the flyer sucked the big one.

Honestly Johnny, have a word with your designer. I've briefed and worked with a lot of creatives and some wonderful studios, including years alongside the likes of Chris Ashworth (ex Raygun creative director) and others. Perhaps not everything needs to be towards a Swiss design aethetic, but there's no way that a gig poster should be a clashing aberration of graphs, silly font devices and clutter like that. What ever happened to making the bands the star?

I know you like to think you know about branding, but that fucking design is terrible. If you need me to recommend some names or some guidance I'm happy to help, but I'm not going to attempt to defend something so contrived and frankly laughable. The offer's open.

And I hope the gig went ok, regardless of the shit flyer


----------



## Fledgling (Aug 21, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> ..the large room upstairs




_large room_(? ) Where's that, you couldn't swing a hamster anywhere in Krobar . Hope the gig went well, would've popped over maybe if I'd known about it, don't work all that far off from there. Haven't been in for months.


----------

